# Notepal U3 Plus - Lüfter ersetzen



## mar0159 (11. März 2015)

*Notepal U3 Plus - Lüfter ersetzen*

Hallo,

Ich habe mir vor kurzem das Notepal U3 Plus von Cooler Master für meinen Laptop gekauft.
Da die Lüfter davon ein unangenehmes Geräusch erzeugen würde ich diese gerne durch BeQuiet! Shadow Wings 80mm ersetzen.

Die 3 Lüfter des Notepal sind über einen USB-Anschluss angeschlossen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann gibt ein typischer USB 2.0-Anschluss 5V bei maximal 0,5A her.
Laut der BeQuiet!-Webseite ziehen die Lüfter maximal 0,15A.

Wenn ich nun die Lüfter per Adapter auf 5V drossel, dann müsste es doch theoretisch klappen!?
Außerdem stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die BeQuiet!-Lüfter überhaupt in die Halterung der alten überhaupt reinpasst. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?
Anscheinend sind die Lüfter zu dick, aber das kann man vernachlässigen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (13. März 2015)

*AW: Notepal U3 Plus - Lüfter ersetzen*

Hallo mar0159,

ein USB 2.0 Anschluss leistet kann je nach Einstellung 0,1 Ampere oder 0,5 Ampere leisten. 
Die Silent Wings 2 80mm können bei einer Spannung von 5V mit einer min. Last von 0,04 Ampere betrieben werden.

Ob die Lüfter jedoch in den Notebook-Kühler reinpassen, können wir dir an dieser Stelle leider nicht mitteilen.
Hierfür müsstet Du dich bitte direkt an den Hersteller wenden.
CM gibt die Tiefe der verbauten Lüfter mit 10mm an, unsere Silent Wings 2 haben hingegen eine Tiefe von 25mm.

Gruß Andre


----------

